# UN PROFESSORE COI I FIOCCHI



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2008)

I SASSI PIÙ GROSSI VANNO MESSI PER  PRIMI
 
Una volta un anziano professore della Scuola  Nazionale per la
Pubblica Amministrazione (ENAP) venne contattato per tenere  una lezione di
formazione sulla "Pianificazione efficace del tempo" ad un  gruppo di
una quindicina di dirigenti di importanti aziende americane.
Il  corso faceva parte di una delle cinque sessioni della loro
giornata di  formazione, e il professore aveva a disposizione solamente un'ora
"per fare  lezione".
In piedi, davanti a questo gruppo d'élite (pronto a prendere  appunti
su tutto ciò che l'esperto stava per insegnare), l'anziano professore  li
guardo' ad uno ad uno, lentamente, e poi disse:

"Adesso faremo un  esperimento".

Da sotto al tavolo che lo separava dagli allievi, il  vecchio prof.
tirò fuori un grande recipiente di vetro, e lo  posò
delicatamente davanti a lui. Poi tiro' fuori una dozzina di  ciottoli
grandi all'incirca come delle palle da tennis ed uno ad uno li  mise
delicatamente dentro il vaso.
Quando questo fu riempito fino al bordo  e fu impossibile aggiungere
anche un solo sasso, alzo lentamente gli occhi  verso i suoi allievi e
domando':

"Questo vaso e' pieno?"

Tutti  risposero: "Si'".

Attese qualche secondo e aggiunse: "Davvero?" Allora si  chino' di
nuovo e tiro' fuori da sotto al tavolo un secondo contenitore,  questa volta
pieno di ghiaia.
Con attenzione verso' questa ghiaia sui  grossi sassi e poi scosse
leggermente il vaso.
I pezzettini di ghiaia si  infiltrarono tra i sassi ... fino al fondo
al recipiente. L'anziano  professore alzo nuovamente lo sguardo verso il
suo uditorio
e ridomando':  "Questo vaso e' pieno?" Questa volta i suoi brillanti
allievi cominciavano a  comprendere il suo armeggiare.
Uno di essi rispose: "Probabilmente  no!"

"Bene" rispose l'anziano professore.
Si piego' di nuovo e questa  volta tiro' fuori da sotto al tavolo un
secchio di sabbia.
Con delicatezza  verso' la sabbia nel vaso. La sabbia andò a riempire
gli spazi tra i grossi  ciottoli e la ghiaia. Ancora' una volta domando':
"Questo vaso e'  pieno?"
Questa volta, senza esitare ed in coro i suoi allievi  risposero:
"No!"

"Bene!" soggiunse il vecchio professore.
E, come ormai  si aspettavano i suoi prestigiosi allievi prese la
brocca dell'acqua che  stava sul tavolo e riempie il vaso fino al bordo.
L'anziano professore alzo'  allora gli occhi verso il gruppo e
domando':
"Quale grande verità ci  dimostra questo esperimento?"
Il più furbo, il più audace dei suoi allievi,  ripensando
all'argomento del corso rispose: "Dimostra che anche quando si  crede
che la nostra agenda sia completamente piena, ci si possono aggiungere  altri
appuntamenti, altre cose da fare."

"No" rispose il vecchio  professore "Non e' questo. La grande verità
che quest'esperimento ci dimostra  e' la seguente: se non si mettono per
primi i sassi più grossi all'interno  del vaso, non ci si potrà
mettere tutto il resto in seguito".
Ci fu un  profondo silenzio, mentre ciascuno prendeva coscienza
dell'evidenza di questa  affermazione.
L'anziano prof. disse allora:
"Quali sono i sassi più grossi  nella vostra vita? La vostra salute?
La vostra famiglia? I vostri amici e le  vostre amiche? Realizzare i
vostri sogni? Fare ciò che vi piace? Imparare?  Difendere una causa? Essere
rilassati? Darsi il tempo? O cose del tutto  diverse? Quello che
dobbiamo ricordarci e' l'importanza di mettere per primi  nella propria vita i
SASSI PIU' GROSSI, altrimenti si rischia di non riuscire  a fare ...
la propria vita.

Se si da priorità alle minuzie (la ghiaia, la  sabbia) ci si riempirà
la vita di inezie e non si avrà a sufficienza del  tempo prezioso da
consacrare alle cose importanti della vita.
Allora non  dimenticate di porvi la domanda:
"Quali sono i SASSI PIU' GROSSI nella mia  vita?" E poi metteteli per
primi nel vostro vaso."

Con un cenno amichevole  della mano l'anziano professore saluto' il
suo uditorio e lentamente uscì  dall'aula.

*****​










  CHIARO NO?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2008)

Bisogna aver vissuto a lungo per conoscere la realtà. Purtroppo la vita da giovani ci insegna questa legge all'incontrario, obbligandoci ad obbedire all'acqua e alla sabbia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2008)

Io conoscevo la versione nella quale il professore spiegava il significato dei sassi (ad es. famiglia, affetti) della ghiaia (ad es. lavoro, casa) e della sabbia (ad es. interessi, hobby).
Alla fine uno studente chiede cosa rappresenti l'acqua, ed il professore risponde: "Dimostra per quanto possa apparire piena la vostra vita, c'è sempre posto per qualcos'altro".


----------



## Old mirtilla (1 Dicembre 2008)

Si, è veramente bella, dovremmo tenerlo presente tutti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2008)

Quando ci si mette insieme a qualcuno bisognerebbe fare un elenco di cosa si intende per sassi, ghiaia, sabbia e acqua e poi confrontarsi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se lo facessero gli amanti il più delle volte...girerebbero sui tacchi.


----------

